

Random Chess Moves in JavaScript - jah
http://creative-co.de/random_chess/

======
beefman
Looks like he's counting plies rather than moves, and the spike at the 80th
ply is caused by the 40-move time control

[http://www.fide.com/fide/handbook.html?id=39&view=category](http://www.fide.com/fide/handbook.html?id=39&view=category)

------
eterm
I'm interested to know whether the "draw if 3 repeated moves" was applied.
(Technically in the rules the draw is offered to the other player I believe?
But it is almost always taken if it got to that point.)

If not this could lead to some very long games observed.

~~~
xpil
50 moves without capture or pawn move result in a draw, too.

